# PATTERN'Z



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

I do patterns for cheap in Nor cal,serving the east bay ,super cheap 
Nor -Cal projects HIT ME UP!!! 
you BUY paint i cover masking material's and labor
prices are negotiable on patterns if you want simple i can charge cheap, if you want mild2wild the prices are i'll give my you a deal as well 
i can hook you up i'll throw in paint on some deals .
i can do fish scale style,marble,water droplets,, fades ,flake,pearl ghost stuuf 2.



i'll post pic's of some of my work in here tomorrow


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mike_e_@Mar 25 2010, 11:30 PM~17005010
> *I do patterns for cheap in Nor cal,serving the east bay ,super cheap
> Nor -Cal projects HIT ME UP!!!
> you BUY paint i cover masking material's and labor
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

:nicoderm: uffin: :ninja: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

pics?


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jose510ss_@Mar 26 2010, 05:28 PM~17011093
> * pics?
> *


will post sunday caddy is done and beautiful :biggrin:


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EB AZTECAS PREZ_@Mar 26 2010, 01:04 AM~17005306
> *:thumbsup:
> *


hey carlos :wave:


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mike_e_@Mar 27 2010, 08:18 PM~17020395
> *will post sunday caddy is done and beautiful :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Mar 27 2010, 10:20 PM~17020893
> *:biggrin:
> *


lucky  sick car buddy :thumbsup:


----------



## curtiancall (Mar 27, 2010)

picS?


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## 79smily (Jan 18, 2010)

las fotos? homie


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

heres what he did on my caddy came out clean


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mike_e_@Mar 27 2010, 11:13 PM~17021570
> *lucky   sick car buddy :thumbsup:
> *


i put the grill and shit back on it looks real nice :wow:


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Mar 28 2010, 03:03 PM~17025119
> *i put the grill and shit back on it looks real nice :wow:
> *


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

$380 for patterns u buy paint!!! 
$420 with your dents fixed and primer sprayed over :0


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

(a lil dirty)


----------



## lazy13 (Jul 1, 2007)

BIG PROPS 2 MIKE ON SOME SICK SHIT


----------



## midnighter (Jul 6, 2007)

damn homie that sounds pretty good! i'll have to hit you up when i'm ready to paint my shit!


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by midnighter_@Apr 2 2010, 09:56 AM~17075768
> *damn homie that sounds pretty good! i'll have to hit you up when i'm ready to paint my shit!
> *


sure thing buddy,i can hook u


----------



## curtiancall (Mar 27, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curtiancall_@Apr 2 2010, 06:11 PM~17080005
> *TTT
> *


thank's bro  ,if u in nor call i can hook it up


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EB AZTECAS PREZ_@Apr 5 2010, 10:19 AM~17100351
> *ttt
> *


thank's for the support LOS,
im workin new rides so i'll have more pics...


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mike_e_@Apr 5 2010, 02:37 PM~17102645
> *thank's for the support LOS,
> im workin new rides so i'll have more pics...
> *


cool that sounds good  :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Apr 6 2010, 08:08 PM~17117450
> *TTT
> *


Thanks for the support JIMBO.....
hows them LS resin stuff i wanted from ya 4 my monte


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

wsup i wanna get patterns 4 my ride do u spray urself?


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Stranger69_@Apr 9 2010, 12:12 PM~17145068
> *wsup i wanna get patterns 4 my ride do u spray urself?
> *


yup i,sand-lay down tape-spray-clear all a 1 man job bro


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

so far we got my front end n doors sprayed with kandy red wit alsa red flakes i wanna kno how much would it be for patterns with a silver base first with flakes untop with the clear do u do body work like my quarter panel line are cricket


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Stranger69_@Apr 9 2010, 11:59 PM~17150455
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i can fix the quarter body line for you and do the paint as well,you should PM me bro 2


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Mar 28 2010, 03:02 PM~17025109
> *heres what he did on my caddy came out clean
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mike_e_@Apr 4 2010, 04:13 PM~17094437
> *thank's bro  ,if u in nor call i can hook it up
> *


wat about us kern county peps


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Apr 12 2010, 11:00 PM~17175710
> *wat about us kern county peps
> *


get something ready and i could head out there,i got a house in bakersfield so just let me know $400 for roofs only(since im far from ya)


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mike_e_@Apr 13 2010, 06:16 PM~17183273
> *get something ready and i could head out there,i got a house in bakersfield so just let me know $400 for roofs only(since im far from ya)
> *


aight ill let u know wat up


----------



## 79smily (Jan 18, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79smily_@Apr 15 2010, 03:42 PM~17204263
> *TTT
> *


gracias bro


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

ttt  :biggrin:


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EB AZTECAS PREZ_@Apr 16 2010, 07:12 PM~17216438
> *ttt    :biggrin:
> *


any news on azteca's wear


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2010)

caddy looks good bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 17 2010, 07:12 AM~17219780
> *caddy looks good bro  :thumbsup:
> *


im new so i try,not bad for a youngstah :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mike_e_@Apr 1 2010, 05:53 PM~17069472
> *(a lil dirty)
> 
> 
> ...


4SALE 2,800 OBO


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mike_e_@Apr 17 2010, 02:05 AM~17219246
> *any news on azteca's wear
> *


not yet bro , im waiting on the chick thats making them.ill let u know soon. los


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EB AZTECAS PREZ_@Apr 20 2010, 04:15 PM~17250627
> *not yet bro , im waiting on the chick thats making them.ill let u know soon.  los
> *


TTT


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

Back yard boogie available 4 cheaps,
also i do fiberglass work like kick panels,sub box'z,custom interior misc,and also do glass on quarter panels,so i can hook it up 4 cheap


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

i can hook it up on fiberglass kick panels and sub boxes,so if u want some glass work hit me up ,i'll hook it up ,been messin with fiberglass for 7 years,also i could fiberglass your lowrider bike to achieve the bondo look on your frames or i can paint/pattern your bikes out aswell,i'll be doing test panels with patterns on the 2 show what styles and affects i can do ,and i'll be doing custom fiberglass examples soon awell :0


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

any new pics


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

pics bro  :biggrin:


----------



## cola62ss (Aug 10, 2009)

whats up im in union city i a 62 ready 4 paint black how much


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## 79smily (Jan 18, 2010)

:drama: :wave:


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79smily_@May 4 2010, 08:20 PM~17392712
> *:drama:  :wave:
> *


que pues con el LS


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Apr 28 2010, 01:35 PM~17331784
> *:wave:
> *


pm me bro,4 work on your ride


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)




----------



## family affair (Apr 22, 2009)

damn i just see that green caddy sitting in the street in hayward and its been side swiped poor car i no the guy had the heart to finish it cause i no it needed alot of work it was hurt wen he bought it


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by family affair_@May 20 2010, 10:08 PM~17558195
> *damn i just see that green caddy sitting in the street in hayward and its been side swiped poor car i no the guy had the heart to finish it cause i no it needed alot of work it was hurt wen he bought it
> *


yea it got hit like 3 days after i painted it,its getting 90'd out now ,ima redo it for him 2 all new colors and style  ......


but yea some asshole ran a light and rammed into it ,had me pissed 4 awhile too


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

ttt  :biggrin:


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EB AZTECAS PREZ_@May 26 2010, 06:54 PM~17614938
> * ttt    :biggrin:
> *


thanks LOS ,im saving up for better paint guns so im on pause for paint right now,but i'll get down on bodywork :biggrin:


----------



## 79smily (Jan 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mike_e_@May 26 2010, 08:11 PM~17615146
> *thanks LOS ,im saving up for better paint guns so im on pause for paint right now,but i'll get down on bodywork :biggrin:
> *


sold the caddy


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79smily_@May 26 2010, 07:36 PM~17615454
> *sold the caddy
> *


no porque


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by family affair_@May 20 2010, 09:08 PM~17558195
> *damn i just see that green caddy sitting in the street in hayward and its been side swiped poor car i no the guy had the heart to finish it cause i no it needed alot of work it was hurt wen he bought it
> *


yup thats me  
itll come out better than before


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@May 30 2010, 01:03 PM~17647526
> *yup thats me
> itll come out better than before
> *


 :yes:


----------



## U.S. RIDER (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mike_e_@Mar 25 2010, 11:30 PM~17005010
> *I do patterns for cheap in Nor cal,serving the east bay ,super cheap
> Nor -Cal projects HIT ME UP!!!
> you BUY paint i cover masking material's and labor
> ...


Hopefully we can see you at this show with some of your work.


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by U.S. RIDER_@May 30 2010, 04:11 PM~17648248
> *Hopefully we can see you at this show with some of your work.
> 
> 
> ...


(661)?
is this in bakersfield?


fixed tulare huh i'll take my car with a fresh paint job


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EB AZTECAS PREZ_@Jun 28 2010, 12:31 AM~17904238
> *
> *


supp LOS :h5: 





ima do sum patterns on my ride soon :biggrin: 

ima call it paisa lac lol j/k


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## family affair (Apr 22, 2009)

post up some of ur work


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by family affair_@Jul 11 2010, 10:17 AM~18016621
> *post up some of ur work
> *


can do full paint jobs 2 or body work/prep/dents/patterns are slow but i can do them if ur pockets agree :biggrin: 
also can do fiberglass work 4 cheap im doing a sample so i will post that when im done


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Wud up Mike.. :biggrin:


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jul 20 2010, 10:18 PM~18098922
> *Wud up Mike.. :biggrin:
> *


nuthin much mark,waitin on that flake so i could throw pics on here


----------



## family affair (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mike_e_@Jul 24 2010, 02:25 AM~18128538
> *nuthin much mark,waitin on that flake so i could throw pics on here
> *


WAT COLOR FLAKE AND WAT SIZE YOU NEED


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by family affair_@Jul 24 2010, 02:37 AM~18128547
> *WAT COLOR FLAKE AND WAT SIZE YOU NEED
> *


i already ordered a bunch,im waiting 4 it to arrive


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mike_e_@Jul 24 2010, 02:25 AM~18128538
> *nuthin much mark,waitin on that flake so i could throw pics on here
> *


Looks like it will be there Monday..


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jul 24 2010, 08:21 AM~18129281
> *Looks like it will be there Monday..
> *


good lookin out bro,cant wait to try it out


----------



## family affair (Apr 22, 2009)

thats cool i was just tryin to help you out i was talkin with carlos and he said u were gunna be at the hop at sams yesterday i was gunna hook u up with some but thats cool but by the time i left u werent there yet if u even went so cool hope u post some pics once u get wat ur waiting for


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by family affair_@Jul 25 2010, 06:21 PM~18138309
> *thats cool i was just tryin to help you out i was talkin with carlos and he said u were gunna be at the hop at sams yesterday i was gunna hook u up with some but thats cool but by the time i left u werent there yet if u even went so cool hope u post some pics once u get wat ur waiting for
> *


i was there from 330 to 11 bro,my caddy was at the bank parking lot,but yea PM what u got!


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

lookn good, :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Aug 4 2010, 10:24 PM~18232751
> *ttt  :biggrin:
> *


ima get sum new flake soon,i wanna try sum colors


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## family affair (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Aug 4 2010, 09:53 PM~18232458
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey bro was that the green caddy


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by family affair_@Aug 5 2010, 09:12 AM~18235349
> *hey bro was that the green caddy
> *


:yes: thats what it looks like now,body got done,i put primer 2 days ago


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mike_e_@Aug 4 2010, 10:28 PM~18232780
> *ima get sum new flake soon,i wanna try sum colors
> *


What colors were you thinking? And is this for the cadi..?


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by family affair_@Aug 5 2010, 08:12 AM~18235349
> *hey bro was that the green caddy
> *


yup :biggrin:


----------



## family affair (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Aug 5 2010, 01:05 PM~18237116
> *yup :biggrin:
> *


cool i seen it today in the drive way wen i was on the way to my boys shop to work on my ride my brother had that car lookin good at one time then got a few other projects then sold it to jason


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by family affair_@Aug 5 2010, 12:41 PM~18237406
> *cool i seen it today in the drive way wen i was on the way to my boys shop to work on my ride my brother had that car lookin good at one time then got a few other projects then sold it to jason
> *


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

heres what mike e did to my car 

this 








TO THIS


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Aug 5 2010, 11:57 PM~18242612
> *heres what mike e did to my car
> 
> this
> ...


 :dunno: :thumbsup:


----------



## HIPPO (Jun 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Aug 6 2010, 12:57 AM~18242612
> *heres what mike e did to my car
> 
> this
> ...


 :tears:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Aug 6 2010, 01:57 AM~18242612
> *heres what mike e did to my car
> 
> this
> ...












that sucks!


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

what just happen here????


what sucks


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 6 2010, 06:26 PM~18248314
> *
> 
> 
> ...


why?
it got str8,it just needs paint now


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Aug 5 2010, 11:57 PM~18242612
> *heres what mike e did to my car
> 
> this
> ...


_Do you still have the old turn signal housing? And are you willing to sell them? Shoot me a PM. Thankx._


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Aug 8 2010, 07:27 AM~18256343
> *Do you still have the old turn signal housing? And are you willing to sell them? Shoot me a PM. Thankx.
> *


what do you need? i have the complete 80s header panel and the complete passanger side fender


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)




----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mike_e_@Aug 6 2010, 11:08 PM~18249160
> *why?
> it got str8,it just needs paint now
> *


Oh............. thats kool ! Keep us posted homie !


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Aug 8 2010, 01:18 PM~18257761
> *what do you need? i have the complete 80s header panel and the complete passanger side fender
> *


_How clean are the turn signal housings?_


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Aug 9 2010, 08:57 PM~18271135
> *How clean are the turn signal housings?
> *


one of the turn signals on the bottom is cracked


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

T

T

T


----------



## family affair (Apr 22, 2009)

no new pics


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Sup Mike..


----------



## 86ss1 (Feb 27, 2004)

Hey mike...u have a pm...


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Oct 20 2010, 07:34 PM~18865379
> *Sup Mike..
> *


slooowwly getn shit done bro haha
times are tuff


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Mar 28 2010, 03:02 PM~17025109
> *heres what he did on my caddy came out clean
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Aug 5 2010, 11:57 PM~18242612
> *heres what mike e did to my car
> 
> this
> ...


bummer


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## 79smily (Jan 18, 2010)

what up bro hows things goin for you


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79smily_@Nov 8 2010, 12:54 PM~19016882
> *what up bro hows things goin for you
> *


cant complain


----------



## 6T5 SHARK (Oct 19, 2008)

Got a 65 in need of some attention in Pittsburg! Pm sent hit me up! Need Body Work to Patterns for a good price


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)




----------

